# In desperate need of help, I’m at a loss



## haydos_3 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi,
I have a 9 month old GSD who won’t listen one bit unless I have a treat in my hand and even then he’s not all there. He has a bad habit of mouthing and jumping, mouthing feels like a bite as he has sharp teeth. I have 4 kids with another on the way and the backyard is officially out of bounds for them as he overpowers them and mouths to the point where it’s basically a bite. He’s now started jumping out fence and getting out whenever he can. My main problem is that he jumps up on anyone who goes near him and he mouths everybody. I’ve had a trainer come and look at him but as soon as she leaves he’s back to his old tricks, I try the things she suggests but I am quite limited with time with him due to work and others commitments. Can someone PLEASE help me and suggest ways that I can stop his mouthing and jumping, is a shock collar okay to use? I don’t know what I can do anymore I’ve tried everything.

-haydos


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

haydos_3 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 9 month old GSD who won’t listen one bit unless I have a treat in my hand and even then he’s not all there...
> 
> I’ve had a trainer come and look at him but as soon as she leaves he’s back to his old tricks, I try the things she suggests but I am quite limited with time with him due to work and others commitments. Can someone PLEASE help me and suggest ways that I can stop his mouthing and jumping, is a shock collar okay to use? I don’t know what I can do anymore I’ve tried everything.
> ...


There is no shortcut! If you don't have time, sending him to a board-and-train might be a good option for you. But the truth is dog training is typically about 70/30, meaning 70% of the training is for the owner, 30% for the dog! Owning and training a GSD puppy requires both time and commitment. An e-collar won't change that requirement, so please don't try that without the help of an experienced trainer! 

In this case, if you can find and afford a good board and train whose expertise is in working with GSDs, it could help get your dog into a much more manageable state quickly! If it's an option you're looking to persue, find one that builds in plenty of time afterward to help answer your questions and show you how to maintain the training provided! Some offer 2 1-hour sessions at the end, while others provide 6 or more, it varies a lot.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Tim beat me to it....


I normally wouldn't recommend a board-and-train but in this case would. You're in a desperate situation here and the 9 month old has completely taken over. He will continue to go rogue and develop his own set of rules as he gets older. This will be a nightmare for you, the family will continue to not enjoy the unruly dog.


Maybe list your area for trainer recommendations.


If you go this route, in order for it to be successful and not a complete waste of time, you/family will have to follow through 100%.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Board and train might help.


But let this be a cautionary tail for people who think "get the kids a dog" will free up the adults at all... 



I'm guessing you have a high drive, wonderfully enthusiastic dog who would do well with sport. That, however, takes time that I think would be in short supply with 4.5 kids. Board and train, as people have said, still requires a time commitment from you.


It may be mean to suggest but before the dog gets much older, this might be the time to see if you could return him to the breeder. Under a yo could still give him the chance of a suitable home. Longer = less chance. Be realistic about your ability/commitment to follow through if you go to board and train.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Skip the e collar and work with a very good trainer in your home. If your older children are old enough to train the dog, include them too. Your dog needs structure and training. With four children, you house is probably noisy and active. Your dog copies what he sees and fills in the gaps himself. He has trained himself. You need to be proactive, get in there and learn to train and handle him yourself or rehome him to an owner who has the time for him. There is nothing wrong with your dog. He has not been trained.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I also had 5 kids, 5 in 10 years, so I have lived and understand your life. Your dog at 9 months takes almost as much time, interaction and training as a human two year old. With another baby on the way, and the sleep deprivation that goes with a baby, the work load that goes in running your home, I would seriously considered rehoming your dog. 

I didn't get a dog until my youngest was 6 years old. What our family did was foster puppies and dogs from our local shelter. (We stopped counting the number of foster dogs we'd had after we'd had 50). We had a break from shelter dogs. We gave guide dogs that needed a break in their training holidays at our house. It was good experience for the guide dogs living with all the children, and the dogs were trained so it was easy for the family. We had our 'dog fix', but we also had breaks between dogs.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

That is very normal GSD puppy behaviour. Bluntly speaking, while I respect your responsibilities to your family, I don't know why you would get a GSD puppy in the first place.

GSD puppies takes A LOT of work. They need your dedication and attention. They wanna please their owner so much and want to help them so much that if they aren't given directions, or a job, they act out by trying to 'get your attention.' 

And I suppose that by behaving that way he would definitely get attention. It's tough, but you most likely would need a trainer to help and teach you how to handle your GSD. And it's so true that you AND the whole family need to follow through all the way, because all of you are part of the oack. And it will take time and a lot of hard work. He's not abnormal at all, he is quite the opposite.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You said as soon as the trainer leaves he is back to his old tricks. This tells me the problem is with you and not the dog.
Not beening mean but if a stranger can walk in and control your pup then you need to work on you. So no an e collar won't work because you lack follow through. 
Board and train won't work either. These are dogs not cell phones. You don't get them pre programmed. Sign up for a training class and go. Do the homework. Teach the dog what you want. Or send it back to the breeder while it still has a chance. No harm in admitting you are over your head.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

What everyone else said.

Your comment here though, "I try the things she suggests *but I am quite limited with time with him due to work and others commitments.*.

A GSD puppy isn't one to get unless you HAVE the time THEY need. From what your describing, it sounds like he is just trying to get your/someones attention. An E-Collar isn't an option at this point in my opinion. But like most everyone else mentioned prior, if it is possible a board and train would be good. There is a great youtube channel you can also learn a lot from. It is "German Shepherd Man". They have a wealth of knowledge of videos on their channel. Also a pretty reputable breeder in Florida.

Good luck! Any pics?? Or even videos of your puppy doing the unwanted behavior, showing what you're trying to do to correct the unwanted behavior would give some a better idea of what your dealing with and what you're doing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I cannot see how you can turn this around with 4 children and a baby on its way. Remember how tired you were after a birth? I would re-home him or give him back to the breeder if that is a good, responsible breeder, before he seriously injures someone and thus foregoes his chances for a a good future.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

haydos_3 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 9 month old GSD who won’t listen one bit unless I have a treat in my hand and even then he’s not all there. He has a bad habit of mouthing and jumping, mouthing feels like a bite as he has sharp teeth. I have 4 kids with another on the way and the backyard is officially out of bounds for them as he overpowers them and mouths to the point where it’s basically a bite. He’s now started jumping out fence and getting out whenever he can. My main problem is that he jumps up on anyone who goes near him and he mouths everybody. I’ve had a trainer come and look at him but as soon as she leaves he’s back to his old tricks, I try the things she suggests but I am quite limited with time with him due to work and others commitments. Can someone PLEASE help me and suggest ways that I can stop his mouthing and jumping, is a shock collar okay to use? I don’t know what I can do anymore I’ve tried everything.
> 
> -haydos


No, the ecollar would be the wrong choice for this. Until you can get some good help, I'd put up a secure 5x10 kennel he can't get out of, and keep him on leash out of it. You're biggest issue then will probably be shutting him up, especially when the kids are out, but you can work on that without him being in contact with the kids. Basically, using a leash and distance from the kids, you calmly teach him to be calm.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> No, the ecollar would be the wrong choice for this. Until you can get some good help, I'd put up a secure 5x10 kennel he can't get out of, and keep him on leash out of it. You're biggest issue then will probably be shutting him up, especially when the kids are out, but you can work on that without him being in contact with the kids. Basically, using a leash and distance from the kids, you calmly teach him to be calm.


Steve, this is good advice but how do you picture this with four children and having to nurse a baby around the clock, recover from childbirth (which we don't know how long that takes, depending on how the birth goes) taking care of yourself. There is hardly time for taking a shower in a family like this without a dog. Then there is the rare hour of nap time. This should be for mom's sanity instead of her having to work with the dog.
To the OP, you can PM me. I am currently working as a birth doula and many years ago we had three kids under 4 and a dog but.... (details in a PM)


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, she'll still have cooking, laundry, cleaning, and yard work, right? So what one more thing? 



(I'm kidding, Dad and the kennel to handle and contain him)


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I don't know how you haven't rehomed your dog yet. I have a 6 month old pup, no children, and have the time to train him....and I'm overwhelmed with mine. He just entered adolescence and he's getting really naughty and defiant. I've got to keep an eye on him 24/7 sans sleep time. 4 kids and 1 on the way and with an adolescent pup???!!! SMH.

You probably should listen to everyone and consider rehoming him. Your wife will be overwhelmed with another baby and 4 kids. You don't have the time, your wife doesn't have the time...the dog's just going to get "worse" without attention, time, and training. A GSD is not your speed right now at this point in your life. You need a older dog that likes to lie around all day. Having said all that, if you're going to keep the pup, I'm going with the consensus which is you should probably find a board and train. But even that won't get your dog where you want it. Board and trains get your dog ALMOST trained. You have to do the rest...and on top of that, keep up with the training. Your dog is not fully matured yet. You still have years to go. Can you handle this kind of behavior for the next year or more? You said, "work and other commitments." What are your "other commitments?" Bowling league? Lodge? Happy hours with your frat brothers? Something more serious? I don't know what those commitments are but you may have to sacrifice some of those "other commitments" if you really want to keep this dog, at least until he's fully matured and/or trained.


----------

